# NUMBER ONE most needed item on the road....?



## Everymanalion (Feb 2, 2013)

Title says it all, what is the ONE item you cannot live without? I would have to say mine is my Shemagh(Keffiyah) arab scarf, they were trendy a couple years back and I got one in Guatemala and have used it for a towel, pillow, warmth, face wrap, to tie my pack shut when the zipper broke, kinda like a bigger all around bandana....what about you? What is the totally essential one item to you?


----------



## railroadron (Feb 2, 2013)

I d say good boots and clean socks with foot powder and anti-fungal cream just in case. I dont mind being cold but cant tolerate being cold with numb and damp feet..thats where I draw the line..


----------



## rails2rails (Feb 2, 2013)

Something good to read.


----------



## zephyr23 (Feb 2, 2013)

a tarp or my knife i would say


----------



## Fishkiss (Feb 2, 2013)

My.dog


----------



## Oddman (Feb 3, 2013)

A good sleeping bag with a sleeping pad. If you don't have a tent (like I didn't for a while after I lost my poles) you can almost always find some shelter to sleep under. But if you don't have a sleeping bag, you'd better have money for a hostel or some friends in the area. And those sure aren't always at hand.


----------



## turnip (Feb 4, 2013)

i agree with a decent sleeping bag, at least during the colder months of the year. everything else is come and go and can pretty easily be picked up on the way (books, random articles of clothing abound, etc). i fuckin hate being cold when i'm trying to sleep.


----------



## crow jane (Feb 4, 2013)

My backpack.

Because I use that to put all my less needed items in


----------



## daveycrockett (Feb 4, 2013)

my mind.


----------



## schmutz (Feb 4, 2013)

I'm pretty good at improvising but it seems like the one thing I always wish I had if I don't is a can opener. (and the one thing I forget along the way is usally...a can opener  )


----------



## Peagreen (Feb 6, 2013)

schmutz said:


> I'm pretty good at improvising but it seems like the one thing I always wish I had if I don't is a can opener. (and the one thing I forget along the way is usally...a can opener  )


Grab a few p38 openers from a a/n surplus store, cheap last forever and fit anywhere..


----------



## schmutz (Feb 8, 2013)

I usually try to put a can/bottle opener on a ball chain around my neck... but I give it away or forget it somewhere.... I am like that with everything though. I think I've lost more than I ever owned ;-)


----------



## Benny (Feb 8, 2013)

A big water bottle. No water was the only thing that nearly killed me in the summer heat.


----------



## travelin (Feb 9, 2013)

leatherman wave, nuff said...


----------



## TimeToGo (Feb 11, 2013)

Socks for sure.


----------

